
Where broadband is a utility, 100Mbps costs just $40 a month - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/08/how-a-small-city-offers-60-gigabit-fiber-with-no-taxpayer-subsidies/
======
sandstrom
I pay $30 for 100mbit, I think it's pretty standard in the Nordics.

My amateur analysis is that the US has a few monopoly companies (with a ton of
lobbying power), and these two reasons are primarily why broadband is so
expensive.

[http://www.websiteoptimization.com/bw/0711/oecd-broadband-
pr...](http://www.websiteoptimization.com/bw/0711/oecd-broadband-price.png)

------
smileysteve
Does somebody have detail on the organizational structures and business
viability calculations for this?

For Instance: Neighborhood of 60 homes about 1 mile from the nearest fiber
connection.

~~~
jlgaddis
My ISP is in the middle of a project to roll out fiber to a specific
neighborhood in my town. Before they'd begin construction, they required
commitments from 56 (of 225) of the passed homes that they would take at least
the (symmetric!) gigabit fiber service (at $70/mo for two years). They could
add on other services (TV, landline, security system, etc.) as well, but that
was the minimum. They're in "phase 3" and the whole thing will be completed in
a couple more months so apparently they made it work.

As far as what it cost them to build out, etc., I really don't know.

More info, if you're interested:

[https://www.smithville.com/news/blue-ridge-fiber-
expansion](https://www.smithville.com/news/blue-ridge-fiber-expansion)

[http://blueridge.smithville.com/](http://blueridge.smithville.com/)

